

Ask HN: What is good team coordination and to-do list software? - speeder

Currently our team tracks all TODO things in all areas (dev, art, administration...) using salesforce do.com<p>I am wondering if there are one better than it... Currently we are 3 people (me, the coder, a administration cofounder and a artist cofounder), but we are thinking that do.com won't handle more workers...
======
joshdotsmith
Trello[0] is a pretty good one-size fits all to-do application, and can be
useful for dumping ideas.

If your tech team grows and you need something a little more specific, I
recommend Sprintly[1].

Of course, an inherent conflict arises when one longs for a product with extra
features that scratch particular itches, but wants to avoid learning and using
and coordinating multiple products simultaneously. There's no easy answer to
this problem.

[0] <https://trello.com>

[1] <https://sprint.ly>

------
18pfsmt
To add to others' recommendation, here is a submission from a couple days ago
discussing Trello with numerous comments about how people are using it
(including the Trello team).

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5026584>

------
mileschet
I use Trello (<https://trello.com>) for personal TODO and to work
<https://www.activecollab.com/>

------
macleanjr
<http://asana.com>

------
speeder
My associate is bothered that none of those has google drive integration like
do.com does :(

(on do.com when you comment on a task you can tag google drive files on it, so
the artist for example can send me a comment with the assets he created on the
task where I will use them)

~~~
cgislason
Trello does have Google Drive integration. You can attach files to cards from
your Computer, Google Drive or Dropbox.

------
killahpriest
Trello.com

